# dual controllers?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

bigdawg7299 said:


> I have access to 2 golf cart controllers-same model-48v. Can they be paralleled inorder to double the amperage controlled ?


No.



> Is it as simple as using a large diode(s) to prevent backflow


No.



> or would it be more complicated than that?


Yes.

I guess theoretically it is possible, but not practically speaking. About the only way which comes to mind is to put an inductor on the output of each controller. This would probably involve about the same mass of copper and steel as the motor you're controlling. Or split the motor winding and synchronize the two controller firing circuits. 

Just not worth it 

major


----------

